# So pleased



## richyboa72 (Feb 20, 2018)

About a year and half ago I hatched some corn snakes







all the Hypo ate pretty much straight away but the two amels (pink ones) refused to eat I kept trying so ended up assist feeding ,all the Hypo went to there new homes and was. Left with these two none feeders,well I was leaving a few weeks to see if the would feed them selves even left it in overnight and tried every trick in the book,any way last August one decided to start eating and no problems since and was sold to a friend at work,and after numerous times of trying just wouldn’t attempt it. Since Christmas I’ve started assist feeding twice a week with pinkies to try bulk him out then 3 weeks I tried fluffs any way tonight I got him out and I always try see if he will try and take it himself ,well anyway he was sniffing like mad and suddenly he opened up and finally ate him self,thank goodness only year and half late



so pleased isn’t the word 


Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk


----------



## snaketay (Feb 22, 2018)

Those are gorgeous corn snakes! Just a question, are they aggressive?


----------



## richyboa72 (Feb 22, 2018)

Thanks, The mum was a bit grumpy sometimes she more rattled her tail like a rattle snake against the viv, she was so loud , the others was really chilled 


Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk


----------



## Foozil (Feb 22, 2018)

Good stuff! Would love to keep these guys but its illegal


----------



## richyboa72 (Feb 22, 2018)

They are really nice ,not too thick and around 5ft -6ft in length and come in so many colours and always active 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

